# comprobar si moc3020 está bien o mal



## black_flowers (Jul 24, 2010)

hola, tengo un moc3020 al cual si le meto una señal cuadrada en la entrada saca una señal así en la salida:

http://img17.imageshack.us/f/escanear0001je.jpg/

está bien??  ¿cómo podría comprobar si funciona correctamente?


----------



## HADES (Jul 24, 2010)

no veo porque este mal o sea el moc3020 es un optotriac y pues bueno maneja cargas electricas tenes conectado algun aparatejo conectado y no te funciona o que?

Por si las moscas subire un esquema de conexion pero con el MOC3011:


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2010)

Si el TRIAC principal se dispara cuando el opto recibe el pulso, el opto está sano.


----------



## higuita (Jul 24, 2010)

amigo si tiene ciclo negativo la senal cuadrada no se activa el optoaclopador ten en cuenta eso,   si la frecuencia de la cuadrada es la misma frecuencia de la onda de AC y estan en fase creo que le puede generar problemas


----------



## black_flowers (Jul 26, 2010)

al final lo he conectado al triac, y funciona perfectamente, así que que sepais que si teneis esa señal a la salida (la que puse arriba) está bien, jeje

un saludo.


----------



## black_flowers (Jul 26, 2010)

hola tengo un montaje tal que así (va adjunto), para un triac.  Para 9v de alterna funciona perfectamente pero para 220v no. Para 220 he sustituído la resistencia de carga por una de 100k y 0.5w. El resultado es que el triac conduce en todo el ciclo. El circuito lo regula un pulso del pic, que se genera mediante la interrupción externa (con detector de cruce por cero del circuito de alterna) y una temporización. Como ya he dicho para 9v funciona perfectamente pero para 200 me conduce todo el ciclo.

¿por qué puede ser? ¿Estará en avalancha el triac con 220? el triac es un bt06-400 con lo cual soportaría 400v sin problemas.

un saludo.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 27, 2010)

¡Que asco el pdf!  ¿No era mas fácil una imagen? Hay mucha gente que no tiene ganas de bajar pdf.
Bueno, me parece que el MOC3020 es un optotriac de 400v 1A, como todo TRIAC, conduce todo el ciclo hasta el próximo cruce por 0 o hasta que la corriente sea menor a "Holding Current".
El MOC3041 en cambio, espera el cruce por 0 para dispararse, no se para que te gastas en detectar el cruce por 0, pero te aviso que existe.
Ya que hiciste un gráfico a mano alzada, uno de las señales y lo que esperas del TRIAC sería útil para entender que queres lograr.
Los TRIACs tienen por costumbre dispararse por si solos, es así nomas.


----------



## black_flowers (Jul 28, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> ¡Que asco el pdf!  ¿No era mas fácil una imagen? Hay mucha gente que no tiene ganas de bajar pdf.
> Bueno, me parece que el MOC3020 es un optotriac de 400v 1A, como todo TRIAC, conduce todo el ciclo hasta el próximo cruce por 0 o hasta que la corriente sea menor a "Holding Current".
> El MOC3041 en cambio, espera el cruce por 0 para dispararse, no se para que te gastas en detectar el cruce por 0, pero te aviso que existe.
> Ya que hiciste un gráfico a mano alzada, uno de las señales y lo que esperas del TRIAC sería útil para entender que queres lograr.
> Los TRIACs tienen por costumbre dispararse por si solos, es así nomas.



a ver nilfred, te agradezco que me respondas pero no sé si me estás respondiendo a otra pregunta que hice antes sobre el moc3020 o a esta. Te vuelvo a comentar que tengo ese circuito (el del pdf) montado funcionando con 9v de alterna. La señal que quiero conseguir es la de medio ciclo (imagínate la señal de alterna partida por la mitad tanto en el positivo como en el negativo). Para 9v está funcionando, pero si le meto 220 (cambiando la resistencia de carga por supuesto) la señal de salida es entera es decir que el triac se dispara sólo. Eso que me comentas al final de que los triacs se disparan sólos podría ser el origen del problema, bueno es más, puedo asegurarte que ese es el problema ya que en la puerta no hay ninguna señal de entrada. Si la dejo al aire (sin conectar) el triac conduce igualmente durante todo el ciclo. Y ese es el problema y esa es la pregunta, ¿por qué se dispara sólo? ¿es que acaso entra en avalancha (no debería pues soporta hasta 400v).

un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2010)

Algunos TRIAC´s son bastante Sensibles en su compuerta y puede que se disparen solos, se soluciona con una resistencia entre Gate y el Anodo1.
También podría ser que tu pulso de disparo no se de en el momento justo.

No abras mas post para consultar sobre la misma cosa.


----------



## black_flowers (Jul 28, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Algunos TRIAC´s son bastante Sensibles en su compuerta y puede que se disparen solos, se soluciona con una resistencia entre Gate y el Anodo1.
> También podría ser que tu pulso de disparo no se de en el momento justo.
> 
> No abras mas post para consultar sobre la misma cosa.


un vez más te agradezco que me respondas y probaré a hacer lo que tú me dices, pero cn respoecto a los posts abiertos te aseguro que sois vosotros que lo estais liando uniendo un post con otro que no tiene nada que ver. Yo he planteado tres dudas distintas en tres posts distintos, si las unes a alguien que lea el título del post no va a encontrarle sentido a lo que es el post entero, es simplemente mi opinión,

muchas gracias.


----------

